# animated hand



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Saw this on another forum and thought Id share. A hand from motorcycle chain.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Nice I just so happen to have a motorcycle chain from my old bike and now I want to do this project! Thanks for sharing the vid, now to find the time.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Great stuff on Myth Busters. I want their shop!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I want their knowledge!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I've looked closely, and I was wondering how he got the "leverage" to make the chain curl using laces...you can't just thread it through the chain and expect it to work. I tried making a hand using toggle bolts, it's the same concept, but when you try to run a "tendon" through the joints, it won't work. Rather, you need outer braces along the fingers located in between the knuckle joints. Look at the vid again, pause it if you need to and you can see the wire braces on the outside of the fingers.


----------

